# Dog Walks in Their Feces



## burowyako (Nov 6, 2009)

My wife and I own a Llewellin Setter that is just over a year old. He has been house-trained and learns very quickly. 

My wife and I both work and have to leave him during the day for about eight hours. We have a very nice and fairly large dog run in the backyard that we lock him in while we are away. Without fail, we come home from work and our dog has obviously had to relieve himself while we were out. The issue is that he has no problem walking in his own feces and getting it between his paws. He literally paces so much in the dog run that there isn't anything to shovel when we get home because it's all spread so thin in the dog run.

We love our dog to death but it isn't fun coming home and being nothing but frustrated. We obviously want to let him into the house but we can't do so until we clean out his paws and sometimes give him a bath. It isn't fun cleaning dog feces out of his paws every night.

Does anyone have any recommendations for us? I am willing to try anything. I came home to my wife crying tonight because she had a rough day at work and the dog issue topped it off. Something needs to be done and I'm hoping someone can help. Thank you for your time!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

burowyako said:


> My wife and I own a Llewellin Setter that is just over a year old. He has been house-trained and learns very quickly.
> 
> My wife and I both work and have to leave him during the day for about eight hours. We have a very nice and fairly large dog run in the backyard that we lock him in while we are away. Without fail, we come home from work and our dog has obviously had to relieve himself while we were out. The issue is that he has no problem walking in his own feces and getting it between his paws. He literally paces so much in the dog run that there isn't anything to shovel when we get home because it's all spread so thin in the dog run.
> 
> ...


What are you feeding, If it's something like Purina chow or pedigree etc your dog may have a lot more stools than other foods. Iam's adult food or Iam's Eukanuba will cut down on and possibly make harder feces. I'm sure other people will chime in here. How often do you feed per day. I would drop to one time a day feeding to be done as soon as you get home from work as that gives him balance of day and all night to dump. It would help if you could have somebody do a kennel check during day. 

This is not gonna solve your problem just may make it easier for housekeeping. There are some dogs that live their whole lives that never step on feces and other dogs that are labeled kennel pigs because they just don't care. None of above may help but it will give you a possible start or something to think about.


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

I could be wrong but I'm thinking that crate training might be your only solution.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Big fan of crating here too, but hate to see a dog shut up more than 4-5 hours. If neither of you could make it back to give him a break, see if a neighbor or professional dog walker could. Doggy day care would solve the whole problem. 

I don't like to see a dog left outside in all kinds of weather either. 

I have fed both Purina and Iams and Pro Plan. They do produce smaller, firmer stools, but I doubt they or a more expensive food would solve the problem. Likely you are already feeding a better food.


----------

